# I'm not sure if this is too cheeky but



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

I made a photography page on facebook (bla bla i know its a sucky thing to do) but i was getting too many albums and stuff on my page. Anyway i need a cool logo picture for the profile pic. I was wondering if anyone good at editing could do something with this picture i took so it says C-H Photography or Cameron Harrison photography on it and make it look more professional?

Would reaaaaaaaaaly appreciate it


----------



## gsgary (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry but i wouldn't waste my time on that shot


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

How rude, just because it might not be the style of photo you like, where everything is clean and crisp doesn't mean you should knock it, after all its not for you.


----------



## MTVision (Nov 21, 2011)

Starskream666 said:
			
		

> How rude, just because it might not be the style of photo you like, where everything is clean and crisp doesn't mean you should knock it, after all its not for you.



Didn't you already ask for the same thing a while back on the same picture? It was a while ago....


----------



## Dom6663 (Nov 21, 2011)

Rude or logical?

The picture, is an 800x600 (or something) jpeg. With extremely high noise/grainyness that has already been put through photoshop. So much of the origional data is already lost, what really can you do with it? Also instead of asking someone to make your image look more professional, why don't you work on making your own images look more professional


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Starskream666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah it was for a band


----------



## unpopular (Nov 21, 2011)

I think it is extremely rude to just post a one liner without explaining why. We can't use criticism like this, we can't decide if it is applicable to our intentions.

I think the image is fine for a certain style, but not neccesarily if you're looking to get into mainstream professional photography.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Nov 21, 2011)

All I'm going to say is --- if you plan to represent yourself as a photographer or photgraphy business on facebook or anywhere, then you should know how to do what you're asking, yourself.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 21, 2011)

Starskream666 said:


> How rude, just because it might not be the style of photo you like, where everything is clean and crisp doesn't mean you should knock it, after all its not for you.



It's under exposed, out of focus, noisy, and boring, it's Facebook Art


----------



## TenaciousTins (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm sorry but that picture is so dull and lifeless that if I were to see that as part of a logo for a page, I would run far and fast. That looks like a cell phone shot taken when it was really foggy out or something. I am sure that your photography skills are probably better than this, but this is not a good representative picture at all. And yes, you should be able to make it yourself. Other people can not make you professional.


----------



## mishele (Nov 21, 2011)

Professional photos start in camera not in photoshop!!!!


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 21, 2011)

I think you guys are being too hard on him, I'm waiting for a batch email to go out so I have time to kill and created you an awesome logo.


----------



## biggoron (Nov 21, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> I think you guys are being too hard on him, I'm waiting for a batch email to go out so I have time to kill and created you an awesome logo.



hahahahaha


----------



## zcar21 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

Not sure where people are getting the 'professional' subject from, obviously i wouldn't be doing it on facebook if that was my intention. 
And why are you commenting on the grainyness and underexposure like I don't realise that it is there and didn't intend for it to be? 
Since you're all budding professionals and think that every photo should be clean, crisp and modern maybe i wanted something different? 
Maybe it's not a good picture for a photography logo but that doesn't mean you should be sarcastic pricks about it because at the end of the day you're in a begginers thread. You aren't rich successful photographers shooting london's catwalks.
Some photos say more when they are in this style
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/25453827@N06/2397027440/]
	



[/URL]


----------



## biggoron (Nov 21, 2011)

If you are trying to promote your company, hence creating a logo or watermark for your awesome pictures, how can you then yell at us for assuming you are trying to be "professional"? 

That photo "style" is 1950s... looks like crap. sorry for being honest


----------



## unpopular (Nov 21, 2011)

^^ tell that to all the Holga photographers out there. It's not always about glitz. It's not always about Rolls Royce.


----------



## mishele (Nov 21, 2011)

<---------is strapping in and preparing for take off!


----------



## unpopular (Nov 21, 2011)

You think we can get to 21 pages, mishele? 


poor tevo.


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

biggoron said:


> If you are trying to promote your company, hence creating a logo or watermark for your awesome pictures, how can you then yell at us for assuming you are trying to be "professional"?
> 
> That photo "style" is 1950s... looks like crap. sorry for being honest


Looking at your gallery you cant really say anything of interest to me on the subject of photography styles as yours look like snapshots. Just being honest.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 21, 2011)

You asked about a logo with photography in the name, and we're not supposed to think it's to make you look professional?  There's nothing to stop you from posting photos on facebook, I don't really get what the point of putting your logo is...  I think most photographers do it so that there work isn't stolen, I think you are pretty safe there as your images don't work for the masses, everyone likes their own thing and that is fine.  It's just odd you're asking a forum to do your work for you, I don't really get it.  I'm cheap so finding the cheapest route to get something done is right up my alley, but I never thought I could get something for nothing so just this once I will hand over my cheap crown to you.


----------



## biggoron (Nov 21, 2011)

Starskream666 said:


> biggoron said:
> 
> 
> > If you are trying to promote your company, hence creating a logo or watermark for your awesome pictures, how can you then yell at us for assuming you are trying to be "professional"?
> ...



im not trying to be a professional. im not watermarking my photos. I know I have a lot to learn, but what I do know if noise and grainy photos look like crap. Style or not


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

I just wanted something that looked nice, simple as that. Obviously i could do it myself but wanted to see what others could do even just as a little forum activity?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 21, 2011)

Wait. Where did the OP say he was making a "company"? He clearly said he just wanted something for his profile picture. From the rest of the text in the OP, sans one word, I gathered he is just making a fan page for his photography to keep it seperate from is personal Facebook page. Whats the big deal?

Although, asking it for it (the profile 'logo') to look more "professional" may have been worded more appropriately.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 21, 2011)

biggoron said:


> im not trying to be a professional. im not watermarking my photos. I know I have a lot to learn, but what I do know if noise and grainy photos look like crap. Style or not



Eye of the beholder. You do have a lot to learn.


----------



## biggoron (Nov 21, 2011)

Starskream666 said:


> > I do know if noise and grainy photos look like crap. Style or not
> 
> 
> That right there, is why i have no intention of taking on board anything else you have to say.



cool. so you post your noisy crap on your facebook page, and make your own damn watermarks. 

a "forum activity"? a forum activity should involve everyone, not getting everyone to do something for you, for free... if you had said, "post pictures of your watermarks so we can compare styles" thats a forum activity


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

biggoron said:


> what I do know is noise and grainy photos look like crap. Style or not


That there is why i couldn't care less on anything you have to input on this post.


----------



## biggoron (Nov 21, 2011)

Starskream666 said:


> biggoron said:
> 
> 
> > what I do know is noise and grainy photos look like crap. Style or not
> ...



didnt you already say that? and then delete it?


----------



## Dom6663 (Nov 21, 2011)

Starskream666 said:


> biggoron said:
> 
> 
> > If you are trying to promote your company, hence creating a logo or watermark for your awesome pictures, how can you then yell at us for assuming you are trying to be "professional"?
> ...



1. You asked us to make it look more "professional" implying that it was going to be for professional or semi professional use.
2. Its not just the graininess or underexposure. The photos are just lethargic, and drowsy. Infact my eye is more drawn to stare at how grainy it is, than the subject of the photo.
3. Your being rude to the people your asking to do free work for you. Granted we critiqued your photos harshly, every single piece of art ever made has been critiqued by somebody. If you can't take people judging your work then it will be difficult to advance your career if you choose to peruse it

Just to point out:
"You aren't rich successful photographers shooting london's catwalks"
"Maybe it's not a good picture for a photography logo but that doesn't mean you should be sarcastic pricks about it"
"to me on the subject of photography styles as yours look like snapshots"

Learn how to do the work yourself, or don't complain when you get shot down.


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

> /didnt you already say that? and then delete it? .



Yeah i did you a favour and spelled your sentence properly. FOR FREE


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 21, 2011)

Dom6663 said:


> Starskream666 said:
> 
> 
> > biggoron said:
> ...


----------



## Dom6663 (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Proteus617 (Nov 21, 2011)

Bitter-one could interpret the above photo in multiple ways ways.

A-You have crown old, died and your skeleton has grown dust bunnies while waiting for the next snarky response on this thread.
B-You are trying to show that a gritty lo-fi aesthetic does not absolve the photographer from basic standards of technical proficiency. 
C-You are merely using the above image as an emoticon,  for example
D-All of the above.

I'm going with D


----------



## KmH (Nov 21, 2011)

Here you go:


----------



## memento (Nov 21, 2011)

Omg... you want a FREE logo, water mark, copy right thingy? for your WORK?
you better don't!
you need to go to a less PROFESSIONAL forum if you want FREENESS!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome to TPF!!!!!

Consider this your fraternity initiation. If you don't wash out, you'll become a full-fledged member. And then you too can make snarky, smart-ass comments, and will be allowed to give pithy, dismissive, one-line opinions!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 21, 2011)

It seems the mob mentality always prevails here. 

Cameron, I'm not gonna beat up on you because of a photo you posted here that *you *like. 

Stylistic choices are in the hands of the artist.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 21, 2011)

lol


----------



## DiskoJoe (Nov 21, 2011)

KmH said:


> Here you go:



http://i456.photobucket.com/albums/qq281/xboxproscar/KelsoBURN2.jpg


----------



## memento (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Railphotog (Nov 21, 2011)

What kind of cell phone do you use to take your photos?


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

Railphotog said:


> What kind of cell phone do you use to take your photos?


The funny part is my photo is meant to have grain and look distorted but yours in your gallery have unintended noise and are poorly focused from you probably using the wrong settings and sucking.


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 21, 2011)

Starskream666 said:


> Not sure where people are getting the 'professional' subject from, obviously i wouldn't be doing it on facebook if that was my intention.
> And why are you commenting on the grainyness and underexposure like I don't realise that it is there and didn't intend for it to be?
> Since you're all budding professionals and think that every photo should be clean, crisp and modern *maybe i wanted something different? *
> Maybe it's not a good picture for a photography logo but that doesn't mean you should be sarcastic pricks about it because at the end of the day you're in a begginers thread. You aren't rich successful photographers shooting london's catwalks.
> Some photos say more when they are in this style



This is easily one of the best images I've ever seen in the beginners forum.
Look at the composition. It's a masterpiece.
The clarity is amazing. Look at the way the double lines on the highway lead the eye to the main subject! The telephone pole.
This man is a professional in the making and you all dare snicker at this gorgeous image?


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

I didn't take that. (awkward)


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 21, 2011)

Starskream666 said:


> I didn't take that. (awkward)




Sureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee you didn't.


----------



## Destin (Nov 21, 2011)

hahahaha bro, I understand that you may like the "rustic, grainy, 65 year old photo of great great grandpa that just got pulled out of a dusty shoebox in the basement" look, but your photos haven't even done a good job achieving it. It LITERALLY looks like you took your photos with a $20 pre paid cell phone from the late 90's. I could DRAW an image and make it look better. And my best drawing is a freaking stick figure!


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

LightSpeed said:


> Starskream666 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't take that. (awkward)
> ...


Yer thats why the flickr is different... dumb ****.


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

Destin said:


> hahahaha bro, I understand that you may like the "rustic, grainy, 65 year old photo of great great grandpa that just got pulled out of a dusty shoebox in the basement" look, but your photos haven't even done a good job achieving it. It LITERALLY looks like you took your photos with a $20 pre paid cell phone from the late 90's. I could DRAW an image and make it look better. And my best drawing is a freaking stick figure!


Thanks for taking the time to make a post about something that is irrelevant to the thread's topic. I'm not asking you if you like the picture.


----------



## mrpink (Nov 21, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Welcome to TPF!!!!!
> 
> Consider this your fraternity initiation. If you don't wash out, you'll become a full-fledged member. And then you too can make snarky, smart-ass comments, and will be allowed to give pithy, dismissive, one-line opinions!


 
Kinda like this derrel?



Starskream666 said:


> Railphotog said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of cell phone do you use to take your photos?
> ...



Again, welcome to TPF OP.






p!nK


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 21, 2011)

Starskream666 said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Starskream666 said:
> ...




You're TOO MODEST. Obviously you don't want to take credit for these glorious images, just to be Noble. Knowing that they can never be topped.
I admire that kind of modesty.

Would you please send me an autographed copy of the second image?


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

LightSpeed said:


> Starskream666 said:
> 
> 
> > LightSpeed said:
> ...




Can't tell if trying too hard to be sarcastic, or just too dumb to be subtle.


----------



## Destin (Nov 21, 2011)

Starskream666 said:


> LightSpeed said:
> 
> 
> > Starskream666 said:
> ...




That's probably because you haven't been educated on how to properly use grammar.


----------



## creisinger (Nov 21, 2011)

According to your profile and this page: Atlanta 1992 : Bankhead Highway bridge | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
the image was shot roughly when you were born. Is that why you're interested in this image?

Why would you want to use an image from someone else for your "photography logo".

Wouldn't you want to show your own photo in a logo rather than a pic from someone else?


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

Destin said:


> Starskream666 said:
> 
> 
> > LightSpeed said:
> ...



Then you probably don't know what a meme is.


----------



## Dom6663 (Nov 21, 2011)

I felt this was appropriate for the situation.


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

creisinger said:


> According to your profile and this page: Atlanta 1992 : Bankhead Highway bridge | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> the image was shot roughly when you were born. Is that why you're interested in this image?
> 
> Why would you want to use an image from someone else for your "photography logo".
> ...



I just said... that isn't the photo i'm talking about.


----------



## margosoriginals (Nov 21, 2011)

It seems like everyone is jumping on the bandwagon and being nasty and arrogant again (save for a couple non-hostile comments). The OP made a completely innocent request, and all of you who are berating him should be ashamed of yourselves. It's really pitiful to watch people treat each other this way. Hiding behind a computer screen to take out your anger and bitterness on other people is pathetic. 
How much do you hate your life to come home, get on the internet, and throw out snarky, mean sprited digs at complete strangers? If you felt like it would simply not be worth your time to add some text to an image for him, then it would be easier to simply move on to another thread. But this is something more- you actually take the time to demean and insult his photo, advise him that _he_ is the one being rude by even asking a question, then post mocking images to further demean and insult him.
You all know D*mn well he wasn't posting here looking for a handout, or trying to be rude by asking for something for free. And I don't believe you were even offended by his request- you just saw it as yet another opportunity to call someone out, make yourselves feel better by putting someone's work down, and flaunt your ability to be the meanest, most sarcastic sons of b*tches on the internet. Congratulations. 
I've gotten some good advice on this forum but I'm sick of wading through other people's anger and bulls*it to find answers. Will not be hanging around here very much anymore.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 21, 2011)

welcome to /tpf


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 21, 2011)

margosoriginals said:


> It seems like everyone is jumping on the bandwagon and being nasty and arrogant again (save for a couple non-hostile comments). The OP made a completely innocent request, and all of you who are berating him should be ashamed of yourselves. It's really pitiful to watch people treat each other this way. Hiding behind a computer screen to take out your anger and bitterness on other people is pathetic.
> How much do you hate your life to come home, get on the internet, and throw out snarky, mean sprited digs at complete strangers? If you felt like it would simply not be worth your time to add some text to an image for him, then it would be easier to simply move on to another thread. But this is something more- you actually take the time to demean and insult his photo, advise him that _he_ is the one being rude by even asking a question, then post mocking images to further demean and insult him.
> You all know D*mn well he wasn't posting here looking for a handout, or trying to be rude by asking for something for free. And I don't believe you were even offended by his request- you just saw it as yet another opportunity to call someone out, make yourselves feel better by putting someone's work down, and flaunt your ability to be the meanest, most sarcastic sons of b*tches on the internet. Congratulations.
> I've gotten some good advice on this forum but I'm sick of wading through other people's anger and bulls*it to find answers. Will not be hanging around here very much anymore.




Good.
Hit the road


----------



## Destin (Nov 21, 2011)

margosoriginals said:


> It seems like everyone is jumping on the bandwagon and being nasty and arrogant again (save for a couple non-hostile comments). The OP made a completely innocent request, and all of you who are berating him should be ashamed of yourselves. It's really pitiful to watch people treat each other this way. Hiding behind a computer screen to take out your anger and bitterness on other people is pathetic.
> How much do you hate your life to come home, get on the internet, and throw out snarky, mean sprited digs at complete strangers? If you felt like it would simply not be worth your time to add some text to an image for him, then it would be easier to simply move on to another thread. But this is something more- you actually take the time to demean and insult his photo, advise him that _he_ is the one being rude by even asking a question, then post mocking images to further demean and insult him.
> You all know D*mn well he wasn't posting here looking for a handout, or trying to be rude by asking for something for free. And I don't believe you were even offended by his request- you just saw it as yet another opportunity to call someone out, make yourselves feel better by putting someone's work down, and flaunt your ability to be the meanest, most sarcastic sons of b*tches on the internet. Congratulations.
> I've gotten some good advice on this forum but I'm sick of wading through other people's anger and bulls*it to find answers. Will not be hanging around here very much anymore.



This is our method of filtering out new members. If they pass the test, they'll become a part of the community. If not, they'll get butt hurt and leave. That simple. It's actually quite effective.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 21, 2011)

So. I think that they never did land on the moon. What do you all think?


----------



## KmH (Nov 21, 2011)

On NO! You're Busted!



Starskream666 said:


> I didn't take that. (awkward)


Then you have likely commited copyright infringement, and have almost certainly violated TPF forum rules/regs, unless you have a valid use license for the usage of the photo. Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ



> * You agree to only post images and/or other material to which you have exclusive copyright, or permission from the copyright holder that you are able to present to TPF Staff.    Under no circumstances will any instance of copyright infringement be tolerated.


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

margosoriginals said:


> It seems like everyone is jumping on the bandwagon and being nasty and arrogant again (save for a couple non-hostile comments). The OP made a completely innocent request, and all of you who are berating him should be ashamed of yourselves. It's really pitiful to watch people treat each other this way. Hiding behind a computer screen to take out your anger and bitterness on other people is pathetic.
> How much do you hate your life to come home, get on the internet, and throw out snarky, mean sprited digs at complete strangers? If you felt like it would simply not be worth your time to add some text to an image for him, then it would be easier to simply move on to another thread. But this is something more- you actually take the time to demean and insult his photo, advise him that _he_ is the one being rude by even asking a question, then post mocking images to further demean and insult him.
> You all know D*mn well he wasn't posting here looking for a handout, or trying to be rude by asking for something for free. And I don't believe you were even offended by his request- you just saw it as yet another opportunity to call someone out, make yourselves feel better by putting someone's work down, and flaunt your ability to be the meanest, most sarcastic sons of b*tches on the internet. Congratulations.
> I've gotten some good advice on this forum but I'm sick of wading through other people's anger and bulls*it to find answers. Will not be hanging around here very much anymore.



Cheers man, but none of these comments have put me down because... these people call themselves photographers, yet they only look at the technical aspects of my photo and because of their narrow mindedness they see a photo that isn't the norm and automatically think it sucks and was shot on a phone or something. Photography is an art and its how you (or I atleast) express myself. Keep your unoriginal pictures of your friends kid or some other guys Bentley, i'd rather be different.


----------



## Dom6663 (Nov 21, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Cheers man, but none of these comments have put me down because... these people call themselves photographers, yet they only look at the technical aspects of my photo and because of their narrow mindedness they see a photo that isn't the norm and automatically think it sucks and was shot on a phone or something. Photography is an art and its how you (or I atleast) express myself. Keep your unoriginal pictures of your friends kid or some other guys Bentley, i'd rather be different.[/QUOTE]

might i point out " these people call themselves photographers, yet they only look at the  technical aspects of my photo and because of their narrow mindedness  they see a photo that isn't the norm and automatically think it sucks"

and you wonder why were being rude. Saying things like that on a photo forum?

Edit: Ignore the fact I cant quote properly.


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

Read the part where i dont care


----------



## Dillard (Nov 21, 2011)

I have to agree. Although I do understand the little "Fraternity initiation" bull****. It's honestly quite amazing to see that so many people stick around here. I have no issue in getting flamed over the internet, but honestly, its quite pathetic that grown men and women have nothing better to do then sit around trash talking others. I was raised with thick skin. He asked for a watermark, not advice on his photo. It's pretty irrelevant whether it was a picture taken in the 60's, or a cell phone picture taken today. If I go to the doctor with cancer and am seeking medical attention, I don't expect him to laugh at mole on my shoulder and make fun of me saying "oh its just what we do around here, kind of an initiation process". While I agree that the photo is not one I would stick my name on, I would still imagine that the guy could get a little help without being haggled to death. 

Photography is subjective. What appeals to me may not appeal to you. But I'm done here, hope many of y'all feel good knowing that you're nothing more then a belligerent ass. Cheers


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 21, 2011)

margosoriginals said:


> It seems like everyone is jumping on the bandwagon and being nasty and arrogant again (save for a couple non-hostile comments). The OP made a completely innocent request, and all of you who are berating him should be ashamed of yourselves. It's really pitiful to watch people treat each other this way. Hiding behind a computer screen to take out your anger and bitterness on other people is pathetic.
> How much do you hate your life to come home, get on the internet, and throw out snarky, mean sprited digs at complete strangers? If you felt like it would simply not be worth your time to add some text to an image for him, then it would be easier to simply move on to another thread. But this is something more- you actually take the time to demean and insult his photo, advise him that _he_ is the one being rude by even asking a question, then post mocking images to further demean and insult him.
> You all know D*mn well he wasn't posting here looking for a handout, or trying to be rude by asking for something for free. And I don't believe you were even offended by his request- you just saw it as yet another opportunity to call someone out, make yourselves feel better by putting someone's work down, and flaunt your ability to be the meanest, most sarcastic sons of b*tches on the internet. Congratulations.
> I've gotten some good advice on this forum but I'm sick of wading through other people's anger and bulls*it to find answers. Will not be hanging around here very much anymore.



I would normally agree with you, but in this case I just find it odd someone comes to a forum to ask others to be creative for him.  If it were for school work I would totally agree with it because you're using the tools you have to do the best job you can.  But when it's to create an image to display photography, I mean if an artist came in to an art lecture and said "hey guys I'm starting an art gallery could you all paint some pictures for me I'm looking for the main display to put my image on?" It definitely is an odd request.  He's asking to process the photo to display as his own, it just came off as odd and it was obvious what was going to be the common response.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 21, 2011)

And how is it that they got the flag to stand up like that. We truly have no photographic evidence that we ever went there. Pretty soon the Chinese will go to the moon and wonder where that flag is and why there aren't any footprints. America will look pretty darn silly.


----------



## biggoron (Nov 21, 2011)

It was a Rolls Royce actually. And I drive it.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 21, 2011)

So what is the rolls royce experience like? are they worth the investment?


----------



## KmH (Nov 21, 2011)

Starskream666 said:


> I made a photography page on facebook (bla bla i know its a sucky thing to do) but i was getting too many albums and stuff on my page. Anyway i need a cool logo picture for the profile pic. I was wondering if anyone good at editing could do something with this picture i took so it says C-H Photography or Cameron Harrison photography on it and make it look more professional?
> 
> Would reaaaaaaaaaly appreciate it



I added a color coordinated, stylized attempt to make a "cool logo", as requested. I made no comments on the artistic or technical merits of the photograph, and made no other edits to make the photograph look more professional, which apparently was also requested. However, the image has technical issues (bit-depth, and 'noise') that preclude making it look more 'professional'. I posted the logo edit I made back on page 3.

The OP has not acknowledged my efforts, so I guess "Would reaaaaaaaaaly appreciate it' had unannounced qualifications attached.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 21, 2011)

HEY. We're talking about Rolls Royces and the moon landing now. Stay on topic.


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes you are still failing at being a troll KmH


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 21, 2011)

I have no axe to grind, but if anyone puts an image on any part of this forum they are going to make comments about it. It's normal.  I think the reaction is largely because the OP was asking people to do the logo for him/her.  If the OP had created one for him/herself, and asked for guidance I suspect that many people would have helped and given examples.  

On the grain issue, grain exists only on film.  In outputs from digital sensors, it's noise, no matter how you dress it up.  You can use LR3 and CS5 to make it look like film grain, but it's still noise.  Just my opinion....

In short terms, OP you were not sure if your request was too cheeky.  I'm pretty sure that the answer is a resounding 

YES


----------



## MTVision (Nov 21, 2011)

margosoriginals said:
			
		

> It seems like everyone is jumping on the bandwagon and being nasty and arrogant again (save for a couple non-hostile comments). The OP made a completely innocent request, and all of you who are berating him should be ashamed of yourselves. It's really pitiful to watch people treat each other this way. Hiding behind a computer screen to take out your anger and bitterness on other people is pathetic.
> How much do you hate your life to come home, get on the internet, and throw out snarky, mean sprited digs at complete strangers? If you felt like it would simply not be worth your time to add some text to an image for him, then it would be easier to simply move on to another thread. But this is something more- you actually take the time to demean and insult his photo, advise him that he is the one being rude by even asking a question, then post mocking images to further demean and insult him.
> You all know D*mn well he wasn't posting here looking for a handout, or trying to be rude by asking for something for free. And I don't believe you were even offended by his request- you just saw it as yet another opportunity to call someone out, make yourselves feel better by putting someone's work down, and flaunt your ability to be the meanest, most sarcastic sons of b*tches on the internet. Congratulations.
> I've gotten some good advice on this forum but I'm sick of wading through other people's anger and bulls*it to find answers. Will not be hanging around here very much anymore.



I have to chime in now. He posted that same picture of a bird a few months back and wanted someone to put text on the photo. Northern Arches or something like that - for a band cover. I did it for him and sent him 3 copies with different text. Guess what I got in return - NOTHING. Not so much as a thank you. Never heard anything from him or saw him on here again until today. So yeah he is asking for a handout. If he wasn't he wouldn't be back again asking someone else to put a logo/text on the same picture. 

To the OP:
Your welcome BTW.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Nov 21, 2011)

MTVision said:


> margosoriginals said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As long as MTVision is telling the truth that is a pretty damning incrimination StarSkream. I don't really care much to bash you about your image, whether good or bad. I'll leave that to the rest of TPF. But when someone tries to help you the least you can do is say thank you. That's just common courtesy.


----------



## MTVision (Nov 21, 2011)

Rotanimod said:
			
		

> As long as MTVision is telling the truth that is a pretty damning incrimination StarSkream. I don't really care much to bash you about your image, whether good or bad. I'll leave that to the rest of TPF. But when someone tries to help you the least you can do is say thank you. That's just common courtesy.



I have my e-mail I sent to him and his e-mail with the bird picture attached. I wouldn't make it up - there's no point. I just thought it was a little inconsiderate. Even if the OP didn't like what I did - I still went out of my way to help him!


----------



## unpopular (Nov 21, 2011)

ETA: nevermind.

...so Megan, what kind of car do you drive?


----------



## MTVision (Nov 21, 2011)

unpopular said:
			
		

> ETA: nevermind.
> 
> ...so Megan, what kind of car do you drive?



A total mom car  2007 volvo s60


----------



## biggoron (Nov 21, 2011)

unpopular said:
			
		

> So what is the rolls royce experience like? are they worth the investment?



Totally. If u have 400k lol. I love my job


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 21, 2011)

Starskream666 said:


> Some photos say more when they are in this style



yes.. you are right... it says bad exposure.


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 21, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry? doesn't sound like me I cant remember seeing it though.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 21, 2011)

MTVision said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. we have a 1990-something 940, but we never registered or insured it after moving downtown. We use it for storage.



biggoron said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always figured a RR was the kind of car you'd get someone else to drive.

Do you have to pay a monthly maintenance contract as well?


----------



## biggoron (Nov 21, 2011)

unpopular said:
			
		

> I always figured a RR was the kind of car you'd get someone else to drive.
> 
> Do you have to pay a monthly maintenance contract as well?



I get paid to drive it. I dont pay anything. I work for a limo company so i'm around photographers all the time. I find it funny, someone critiqued my pic of the car and called it bad placement. The photographer actually wanted it there. Lol


----------



## MTVision (Nov 21, 2011)

Starskream666 said:
			
		

> Sorry? doesn't sound like me I cant remember seeing it though.







Cam_harri@hotmail.com <---- that's not your email address?


----------



## MTVision (Nov 21, 2011)

And here's my return email. Sorry I was mistaken - I only sent you 2 photos with the text not 3

May not sound like you....but it was


----------



## grimer (Nov 21, 2011)

Just take this one on the cheek and drive on.  You are making your chances of ever being able to post without being slammed smaller and smaller with every smart ass comeback.  Grab your favorite editing software and mess around until you come up with a logo that you like.  I know you didn't really ask for critique, but when you post a picture in a photography forum, it's going to get critiqued (and made fun of when a pissing contest happens).  As far as critique goes, when I want my ego stroked, I show my pictures to my friends and family.  When I want an honest critique from people who will give it to me, I ask another photographer.  Artistic or not, that kind of picture is going to get ripped apart in a photography forum.  Plain and simple.  Good luck!  I hope to see more of your work!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 21, 2011)

Starkstream666...you're busted, BIG-TIME. Megan's screencaps speak pretty loudly...a lot more loudly than your "I cannot remember seeing it" denial. Man up next time, mmkay????


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Nov 21, 2011)

The easiest way to avoid argument is to say sorry, right or wrong.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 21, 2011)

This picture was also posted in the "Rate the picture above you" thread. The replies in this thread were inevitable anyway. Good read.



Starskream666 said:


> Nice capture with the droplets and i like how you can clearly see how the dog is moving, but the colours are pretty bland and i think you could of done with dodging the face a bit because on my monitor at least i cant see his eyes without really looking hard. 6/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kind of an ironic critique


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## bleeblu (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm Mark and I approve this thread.


----------



## Destin (Nov 21, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


>



Bitter, you just have a folder full of every funny gif you've ever seen on your computer, so you can throw them up here when the time is right, don't you? How long did you wait to use this one?  haha just messin man.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 21, 2011)

I must say that this thread is the catch of the day


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 21, 2011)

Destin said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## unpopular (Nov 21, 2011)

I COULD WRITE THAT BOOK!


----------



## Kerbouchard (Nov 21, 2011)

Where is Overread when you need him?  This entire mess should have been locked a long time ago.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 21, 2011)

troll alert


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 21, 2011)

Ballistics said:


>




.....


----------



## Destin (Nov 21, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Where is Overread when you need him?  This entire mess should have been locked a long time ago.



Come onnnn, don't be a party pooping-negative nancy! The fun has just begun!


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 21, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> Where is Overread when you need him?  This entire mess should have been locked a long time ago.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 21, 2011)

lol


----------



## cpeay (Nov 21, 2011)

Reading this thread has been more entertaining then watching the football game.


----------



## Ballistics (Nov 21, 2011)

LightSpeed said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Post of the year award. I'm sitting at my desk laughing out loud.


----------



## LightSpeed (Nov 21, 2011)

I know.
I was laughing my ass off when I posted it.
lol


----------



## Starskream666 (Nov 22, 2011)

MTVision said:


> May not sound like you....but it was



Erm i'm not saying you didn't send it, i'm saying i can't remember seeing it so can't comment.


----------



## MissCream (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry OP I couldn't help it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Nov 22, 2011)

ROFLMFAO!


----------



## Aayria (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh the multitude of fun possibilities MissCream just took this thread down.... LOL


----------



## biggoron (Nov 22, 2011)

can't believe this thread is still going on lol


----------

